# Firefox Script Fehlermeldung



## Nivâ (16. Mai 2013)

Hallo, ich habe seideiniger Zeit ein Probelm mit meinem Firefox. Immer wenn ich die Lesezeichenleiste durch den oberen Reiter öffnen will bekomme ich eine Script -Fehlermeldung. Ich habe schon versucht die Laufzeit im config zu ändern, aber dies brachte auch keine Hilfe. Auch an Addons kann es nicht liegen da der Fehler auch im abgesicherten Modus auftritt. Nun wollte ich gerne einmal wissen, ob mir hier jemand weiter helfen könnte. Zur weitern Info ich nutze Firefox 21.0.


----------



## ZAM (16. Mai 2013)

Wie lautet denn der Fehler?


----------



## Nivâ (16. Mai 2013)

Der Fehler lautet:
Ein Skript auf dieser Seite ist eventuell beschäftigt oder es antwortet nicht mehr. Sie können das Skript jetzt stoppen oder fortsetzen, um zu sehen, ob das Skript fertig wird.

Skript: chrome://browser/content/places/browserPlacesViews.js:341

Wobei die Zahl am Ende manchmal unterschiedlich ist. Meist steht dort 229.


----------



## SMRS78 (16. Mai 2013)

Nivâ schrieb:


> Der Fehler lautet:
> Ein Skript auf dieser Seite ist eventuell beschäftigt oder es antwortet nicht mehr. Sie können das Skript jetzt stoppen oder fortsetzen, um zu sehen, ob das Skript fertig wird.
> 
> Skript: chrome://browser/content/places/browserPlacesViews.js:341
> ...


Sieht wie Java Skript aus. Hast du Oracle Java Skript "immer noch" Installiert? 
Es war bis vor einigen Monaten ein risiges Trojaner einfallstor. Mozilla hatte das entprechende plugin seiner zeit aus sicherheitsgründen deaktiviert.
Ich habe es deinstalliert und nutze es beim FF eigendlich gar nicht mehr. Und habe ausserdem NoScript standard mäsig eigeschaltet. Es gibt inzwischen neuere Versionen bei denen die Sicherheitslöcher gestopft sein sollen.

Einfach mal JAVA komplett vom Rechner entfernen. Und ggf wenn es gewünscht wird mit einer Aktuellen Version Neu Installieren. 
Brauchen tut man es aber glaube ich nicht mehr da die Browser inszwischen eine eigene Java Engine haben die auf 95% aller Webseiten normal gut Funktionieren tut. Falls der Fehler dann noch nicht weg ist darft kannst du mal schauen ob deine Adobe Software noch aktuell ist. (Flashplayer etc.)


----------



## Lilith Twilight (16. Mai 2013)

SMRS78 schrieb:


> Sieht wie Java Skript aus. Hast du Oracle Java Skript "immer noch" Installiert?



Das Java Plugin von Oracle ist für Java Applets und hat mit Javascript ungefähr genausoviel zu tun C++ mit TurboPascal...


----------



## ZAM (16. Mai 2013)

Ich würde sogar fast sagen: 

Bookmarks sichern
Deinstallieren
Neu installieren


----------



## Xidish (16. Mai 2013)

Habe ich mir auch gerade gedacht. (@ Post von Lilith Twilight)

Und das einzige Java-Plugin, welches bei mir in Firefox läuft, ist, Java Deployment Toolkit 7.0.150.3 10.15.2.3.
Und mit Java hatte ich nie Probleme.
Auch Firefox läuft bestens.

Ich denke, daß da noch irgendein Chrome Plugin für Firefox dazwischen funkt.
Eventl. ist es ja noch nicht an FF 21.0 angepasst worden.

*Irrtümer nicht ausgeschlossen*

*edit:*
Vor einer Neuinstallation kannst Du ja per MozBackup sämtliche Lesenzeichen und persöhnliche Einstellungen sichern.
Mit diesem Tool kann man auch sämtliche e-mails speichern und auch wieder herstellen (vorausgesetzt, man benutzt Thunderbird).
Es wird jeweils nur eine kleine Datei erzeugt.


----------



## Nivâ (16. Mai 2013)

So hab FF jetzt mehrmals neu instaliert und alles ging. Nur nachdem ich die Lesezeichen wieder durch reingeladen habe trat der selbe Fehler wieder auf. Ich gehe also davon aus, dass der Fehler innerhalb der Lesezeichendatei liegen muss. Nur weiß ich nicht, wie mal diesen beheben könnte.


----------



## kaepteniglo (16. Mai 2013)

Hast du irgendwelche Lesezeichen zwischen FF und Chrome synchronisiert?


----------



## Nivâ (16. Mai 2013)

Nicht das ich wüsste, aber wenn ja wie kann ich diese finden?


----------



## kaepteniglo (16. Mai 2013)

Lesezeichen rausschmeißen und manuell wieder hinzufügen?

Wieviele Lesezeichen sind es denn?


----------



## Nivâ (16. Mai 2013)

Naja sind net so viele in etwa 300. Also einfach auf die Seite Lesezeichen löschen und wieder neu setzen, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe.


----------

